# The Nitrate/Nitrite Cancer Scare Destroyed.



## donniemack (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello, I am a brand new member to SMF and this is my first post.  I'm just getting starting making bacon and sausage . This is a great forum for doing so, and I'm learning a lot. Thanks !  I've noticed  a lot of people measuring and weighing the exact portion of nitrite cure #1 pink ect.  So I like others have followed there advice to be safe. Thanks again ! I've come across a Youtube video by KenDBerryMD  entitled  ( The Nitrate/Nitrite Cancer Scare Destroyed ) He  was very informative  on the subject of processed meats that we make and love to eat.  Would love to hear your opinion  on what he is saying .


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 23, 2019)

DM, I guess that  I am going to have smoked meats,sausages etc. and don't care what any doctor says( good or bad)! :) Welcome to a great site !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2019)

99% of the info can be backed by other studies and articles. I am not sure where his quote the the USDA limits Nitrate to 10 ppm and Nitrite at 1 ppm. Overall good info...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 23, 2019)

Welcome to the site. Interesting thoughts.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 23, 2019)

This is why i don't watch youtube videos to listen to someone. When i read i can skim the whole thing in a minute and know is worth watching or not. 

This video is not worth watching. The dr is ignorant or he's trying to push something. How do you otherwise explain that, in a 14min video about nitrite cancer link, he does not mention once nitrosamines, which is the carcinogenic compound.  

NO3 and NO2 alone are not carcinogenic. In the presence of amines from meat, under certain conditions ( stomach acid) they will form nitrosamines.

Also, the body does not recycle nitrates and nitrites; nitrates are converted in nitrites in the mouth (bacterial activity).

Also, he does not bother mentioning there is a lethal dose of potasium/sodium nitrate/nitrite.

As with everything else don't trust anyone who tells you "don't trust experts. Trust me".

I agree he link between nitrite in meat and cancer is not well demonstrated. But until we know more i choose to use the minimum amount of cure i can.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 23, 2019)

One more thing: comparing "cancer risk from nitrite in meat" studies to Ancel Keys' 7 countries study is fallacy. Keys manipulated data so he's conclusion are crap. But the "nitrite in meat" studies demonstrated correlation (not causation).


----------



## kruizer (Nov 23, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## dave17a (Nov 23, 2019)

All I've read, Pro's out way the con's. Got the cured bacon going in smoker! Later thread.


----------



## bregent (Nov 23, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> This is why i don't watch youtube videos to listen to someone.



:)

And video's where a theory is 'destroyed' or person get's 'owned' are a red flag for me.

Use cure, use it at recommended levels, and you'll be fine.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2019)

I always avoid this kind of post when " member since today " is involved . Tells the whole story of why they sign up .


----------



## donniemack (Nov 23, 2019)

I really appreciate the feedback from  my first post.  The doctor mentioned peer review several times. in the vid.  But he doesn't get peer review  on Youtube . This site has some people that have been curing bacon for a very long time, and they get  peer review from other members on this forum.  I like to get my information from people who for many years have " been there - done that "  I'm not saying that the doctor is right or wrong . Because I really don't know "Jack " about it.  Was just trying to get my very first post interesting .  Everything gets blamed for causing cancer these days. Especially  if you live in California .  As to paraphrase the comedian  George Carlin : " Today doctors have announced that salvia causes cancer...but only if swallowed  in small amounts , over a long period of time. "   That sort of sums it up.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2019)

If you chose to NOT use nitrite in curing sausage and meats etc., When you get botulism, or a family member gets botulism... You will feel pretty stupid for believing some nut case on U=Tube...


----------



## donniemack (Nov 23, 2019)

Daveomak the nut case on U=Tube wasn't saying to Not use curing on meats . He's saying to use as much as you want.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2019)

donniemack said:


> He's saying to use as much as you want.



He's an idiot....


----------



## tropics (Nov 24, 2019)

donniemack said:


> I really appreciate the feedback from  my first post.  The doctor mentioned peer review several times. in the vid.  But he doesn't get peer review  on Youtube . This site has some people that have been curing bacon for a very long time, and they get  peer review from other members on this forum.  I like to get my information from people who for many years have " been there - done that "  I'm not saying that the doctor is right or wrong . Because I really don't know "Jack " about it.  Was just trying to get my very first post interesting .  Everything gets blamed for causing cancer these days. Especially  if you live in California .  As to paraphrase the comedian  George Carlin : " Today doctors have announced that salvia causes cancer...but only if swallowed  in small amounts , over a long period of time. "   That sort of sums it up.  Thanks for reading.


Welcome to SMF  Here is a link to Pops Curing Brine a lot of us use this for curing. I am having Corned Beef tonight that was made using his brine. Enjoy the site
Richie


----------



## donniemack (Nov 24, 2019)

Richie, thank you for the link to Pops curing brine. It cleared up the curing amount that I was having from reading different posts.  P.S.  I really appreciate all the Viet Nam vets for their sacrifice for this nation.  I feel they got a raw deal from this nation !  My hat is off to anyone who served. Thank you !


----------



## tropics (Nov 24, 2019)

donniemack said:


> Richie, thank you for the link to Pops curing brine. It cleared up the curing amount that I was having from reading different posts.  P.S.  I really appreciate all the Viet Nam vets for their sacrifice for this nation.  I feel they got a raw deal from this nation !  My hat is off to anyone who served. Thank you !


Don this forum is built to help everyone,Thank You!! Any questions you may have there is always someone has the correct answer. Enjoy the site looking forward to seeing some of your post.
Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 24, 2019)

donniemack said:


> Hello, I am a brand new member to SMF and this is my first post.  I'm just getting starting making bacon and sausage . This is a great forum for doing so, and I'm learning a lot. Thanks !  I've noticed  a lot of people measuring and weighing the exact portion of nitrite cure #1 pink ect.  So I like others have followed there advice to be safe. Thanks again ! I've come across a Youtube video by KenDBerryMD  entitled  ( The Nitrate/Nitrite Cancer Scare Destroyed ) He  was very informative  on the subject of processed meats that we make and love to eat.  Would love to hear your opinion  on what he is saying .


Welcome to the forum. 

I urge you to look up recipes here first (before other internet resources). Most recipes are backed by extensive experience, open to comments and supported by science and industry accepted guidelines.

I even advise proofing here recipes you get from resources authored by renowned cooks, as some are notorious for errors.


----------



## S-met (Nov 24, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> This is why i don't watch youtube videos to listen to someone. When i read i can skim the whole thing in a minute and know is worth watching or not.


At the risk of p!ssing people off... sometimes I wish I could get some people's statements on paper first before I lose minutes of my life to wasted conversation.


donniemack said:


> I like to get my information from people who for many years have " been there - done that


While I partially agree, just because some people have done it this way doesn't mean it is right or that there is no room to improve.

I'm only suggesting that one exercises caution with this philosophy. There are lotsof


atomicsmoke said:


> I even advise proofing here recipes you get from resources authored by renowned cooks, as some are notorious for errors.


I wish I knew what cookbook it was, but a recipe called for "freshly ground black _people_"
It cleared spelling and grammar checks, but have no clue how a nationally published cookbook could make that error.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 24, 2019)

S-met said:


> I wish I knew what cookbook it was, but a recipe called for "freshly ground black _people_"
> It cleared spelling and grammar checks, but have no clue how a nationally published cookbook could make that error.


They hire newly graduated students to proofread.....


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 25, 2019)

To cut long story short: google info about nitrite amount in freshly cut spinach and celery consumed on daily basis in salads, sandwiches etc.... compare that amount to nitrite amount in cure per lb of meat and you will be amazed how lethal is fresh spinach and celery....


----------

